# Fire Cider



## IggyThump (Sep 7, 2013)

I just finished a batch of fire cider using a recipe I will list below. I hear the recipe can essentially consist of whatever you'd like within reason. I just started sipping today and I was interested to see how many others have steeped their own fire cider recently or in the past?

1 chopped onion

1 orange

1 lemon

1 garlic bulb

2 chopped jalapeños

1/2c horseradish root

2tbs ground ginger or 1/2c chopped

2tbs ground turmeric or 1/2c chopped

Dried oregano, thyme and rosemary (handful of fresh or 1-2tbs dried)

Place ingredients in half gallon jar and fill remaining space with unfiltered ACV (with mother). Let steep for 3-4 weeks and strain with cheesecloth for final product. Add local honey for taste or chase with ~1tsp for additional benefits.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I have never made fire cider. Wouldn't each person need their own version due to their own deficiencies and needs?


----------



## IggyThump (Sep 7, 2013)

Auntie said:


> I have never made fire cider. Wouldn't each person need their own version due to their own deficiencies and needs?


From what I've read, most of the ingredients are the same due to their anti-bacterial, anti-inflammatory, immunity boosting properties. From what I understand though, there is a lot of room for customization within the recipe and it can easily be tailored to specific tastes or needs.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

First I heard of it but it sounds mighty yummy. Are we sure a handful of Married Jo Mama wouldnt help it? Mind if somebody swipes the recipe? Thanks.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I always hate to talking to myself but this recipe caught my brain on fire. I been making beer since high school and wine not long after..ethanol for a bit and now Ginger Ale and Root beer. Adding all those healthy veggies to a jug of cowboy wine and leaving out the high priced vinegar should work well. Im going to run em through a food processcor and stuff in a knee high stocking and use champain yeast to get that wine turned into Vinegar with Mother afrter a few months. I dont have all the furits and veggies right now but I drove by the Walmart Market twice a day usually. Just trying to think of what to call it. Any suggestions? Thanks. Wonder what could make it legal to sell the stuff? It should get to 20% alcohol before the vinegar starts getting birthed. Hmmm. Also plan to sub out the Japs for some dried and smoked Habs. I have plenty of those and they taste better. Healthier too most likely.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

A fellar who has unfortunately passed used to make pear cider, his true recipe was unfortunately lost in the fire that got him. I swear a glass, maybe two of that at the beginning of fall could stop any sickness or ailment known to man. He used to use the real hard what we call deer pears, he'd boil them for hours with ginseng and other ingredients. Even his home brew would ward off any parasites, that'd also fuel any race car imaginable, he was a real Gordon Ramsay with his brewin.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Pear makes purty good wine. Wanting to get an early start on the project I cut up a bulb of garlic and half an onion all the spices I could find in the cabinet that seemed fitting then poured some stout home made apple wine green and still working...over it in a 2 quart canning jar with a lid. Not sure its going to turn into more wine or botulism stew. Shoulda included the veggies on the original run or been ready to can the concoction most likely. Will see how much pressure it builds up. That might be some kinda clue. lol.


----------



## IggyThump (Sep 7, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> I always hate to talking to myself but this recipe caught my brain on fire. I been making beer since high school and wine not long after..ethanol for a bit and now Ginger Ale and Root beer. Adding all those healthy veggies to a jug of cowboy wine and leaving out the high priced vinegar should work well. Im going to run em through a food processcor and stuff in a knee high stocking and use champain yeast to get that wine turned into Vinegar with Mother afrter a few months. I dont have all the furits and veggies right now but I drove by the Walmart Market twice a day usually. Just trying to think of what to call it. Any suggestions? Thanks. Wonder what could make it legal to sell the stuff? It should get to 20% alcohol before the vinegar starts getting birthed. Hmmm. Also plan to sub out the Japs for some dried and smoked Habs. I have plenty of those and they taste better. Healthier too most likely.


Now you’re on to something! I’m interested to know how it works out for you!


----------



## IggyThump (Sep 7, 2013)

Grinch said:


> A fellar who has unfortunately passed used to make pear cider, his true recipe was unfortunately lost in the fire that got him. I swear a glass, maybe two of that at the beginning of fall could stop any sickness or ailment known to man. He used to use the real hard what we call deer pears, he'd boil them for hours with ginseng and other ingredients. Even his home brew would ward off any parasites, that'd also fuel any race car imaginable, he was a real Gordon Ramsay with his brewin.


I’m hoping this carries similar immunity boosting properties. I’m interested in the stuff you’ve mentioned too though. I’d love to dive deeper into home brews, distilling and the such but I guess I don’t have the gall or know-how to get started


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

IggyThump said:


> I’m hoping this carries similar immunity boosting properties. I’m interested in the stuff you’ve mentioned too though. I’d love to dive deeper into home brews, distilling and the such but I guess I don’t have the gall or know-how to get started


There are chat groups available for all hobbies. Most of which will take a person by the hand and learn em a few things. lol. I have belonged to several over the years. Distilling takes a license. Wine is super easy..beer can be complicated. lol Sign up at the this place and go to the hobbies forum about making your own wine. Bet you will get more good advice than a person can stand





The Outdoor Trading Post


Classifieds forum fishing, hunting and outdoors trading, buying or selling guns. GA, FL, TN, AL trader



theoutdoortradingpost.com


----------



## IggyThump (Sep 7, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> There are chat groups available for all hobbies. Most of which will take a person by the hand and learn em a few things. lol. I have belonged to several over the years. Distilling takes a license. Wine is super easy..beer can be complicated. lol Sign up at the this place and go to the hobbies forum about making your own wine. Bet you will get more good advice than a person can stand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect! Thank you for that! I’m heading over there now. I’ve heard before that wine is definitely the place to start so I’m eager to read up on it and hopefully get started. Thanks again!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

IggyThump said:


> Perfect! Thank you for that! I’m heading over there now. I’ve heard before that wine is definitely the place to start so I’m eager to read up on it and hopefully get started. Thanks again!


Just went and looked. Better make that the how to section.


----------



## IggyThump (Sep 7, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Just went and looked. Better make that the how to section.


Glad you said that. I scoured the Hobbies forum and couldn't find anything. Thanks for the update


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well go ask about making hooch. lol.


----------



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

Are you sipping this for my particular ailment?


----------



## IggyThump (Sep 7, 2013)

Linedog said:


> Are you sipping this for my particular ailment?


I assume you mean 'any ailment' and no, nothing in particular. The recipe I used has a lot of ingredients with immunity boosting properties as well as many other vitamins and various other healing properties. Its more of an umbrella, catch all for me I suppose


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

dont see much in it that aint good for a person. Sorta like a liquid version of the fruit and veggies capsules they sell on the TV and radio. Somebody is making a tub of money on that..and hopefully curing dread diseases etc.


----------

